# NEW BELTLESS TOOLBELT in the mail



## MazalBuild (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey guys I just bought this tool-belt, I am trying to ease the load off my lower back and hips.







What ya think? Its the Occidental Leather Beltless package.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Once you have one, you'll never look back. (no pun intended). :thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Well...If you were driving The Mercedes previously,













you have now stepped in to The Maybach.












*You will NEVER have the Sciatic Ache again!*


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

MazalBuild said:


> Hey guys I just bought this tool-belt, I am trying to ease the load off my lower back and hips.
> View attachment 11731
> 
> What ya think? Its the Occidental Leather Beltless package.


Who makes it?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Jason W said:


> MazalBuild said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys I just bought this tool-belt, I am trying to ease the load off my lower back and hips.
> ...













...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

whats the damage to the wallet for it, they say something like $300 on their site,


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice for a young'un


----------



## MazalBuild (Mar 21, 2008)

i got it for $210 US


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Great! Now I'll have to go look at that setup. Thanks. :furious: :w00t:

Another $250 down the drain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Your shoulders will be killing you in no time. Not kidding.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

The 2550 shown above is available without bags as p/n 2500. 
I can just use the bags off the system I have. That way I can also go back to a belt if I want without swapping tools and material. About $125.
I like. 

Thanks for this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Well, I rant out and got one. One of my local tool/industrial places had one in stock. Luckily they did have the 2500 without the bags so I only paid $125 for the chance to try it.

I got it Friday and used to the second half of the day. I like the feel and the way it fits. 
Very adjustable, quite comfortable.

Only two issues I can see. 
By the end of the day I felt like I had been backpacking all day. Anyone who backpacks knows this feeling. My trap muscles were sore and shoulders tired. This is obviously to be expected since this thing is designed just like a backpack. I think this is something that must be gotten used to.
The other thing, it was freakin' HUMID and quite warm for the end of September. My upper body was wet with sweat. 
I am a sweat machine so I can see this thing possibly being shelved from April to October.

All in all, I like it and am glad I tried it. WELL worth the money. I'll keep it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

It's perfect, for the man that has no A$$ to support a tool belt. 

As my business partner says: "Got no butt, but I got a big gut".


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Must be some of us are shaped like a carrot, i cant keep a belt up for nothing. Looks like a good set-up.


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

*Another type of toolbelt system- Skillers Workwear*

I purchased a similar type of toolbelt but it still has an actual toolbelt. 

Here's the link to the system:

http://www.skillers.com/cgi-bin/store/store.cgi?&shop=skillers&L=eng&Category=flexisystem

I actually purchased the yoke and the Ergo belt along with various add-ons. 

I don't wear it all the time, but it's nice to have tools on my chest when working up on a ladder, etc. and I don't have to reach down to the belt.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

i just use the stronghold suspenders with my 7 bag framer. THat way if i the suspenders are hurting me i can cinch up the belt or visa versa. Really comfortable that way. I sometimes just loosen the belt and let the weight hang soley on the shoulders and you cant tell its not a beltless system.


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

My problem with the belt less system is that my bags never want to stay at my side. I think I am going to sell my bags on ebay an pick up a belt with suspenders system.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> ...


:laughing::laughing:
*Dunno man...just the way you put things.*
*Countless private laughing fits, thanks to you.*


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> *Another type of toolbelt system- Skillers Workwear*
> I purchased a similar type of toolbelt but it still has an actual toolbelt.
> 
> Here's the link to the system:
> ...


Next youre gonna see a post by that guy with the utilikilt:clap:


----------



## Craft-man (Sep 27, 2008)

I have these bags but not with the leather I have the all fabric because of weight issues, I don't wear it anymore, i find when I kneel over to pick something up or stoop everthing starts to sag forward and gets in the way. I also Find it rides up alot, the hammer loop isn't very comfortable in that position either. I do wear the vest when i do finsh work but this is OMHO.


----------



## MazalBuild (Mar 21, 2008)

After receiveing my BELTLESS TOOL BELT in the mail and doing some testing i would say two thumbs up !!

Good for taking the load off your hips and relieving the weddgie problems that go with it.


----------



## MazalBuild (Mar 21, 2008)

2 Thumbs up for this company and it's tool vests


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

I have these bags. http://http://www.bestbelt.com/product/belt-free/8098_beltless.html

They are fantastic.

Oxy has me as a customer for life. I lost my back strap for this 2 year old set of bags when I moved. They sent me a free one! ($30 at my local tool supply).


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

It appears as the URL you gave is dead.

Are these the bags??????













http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Leather-8098-Stronghold-Beltless/dp/B00004S1AJ


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ive seen the skillers set up in a local industrial workwear suppliers outlet, to get the beltless system fully equpped with all the bells and whistles, your looking at the equivelant of a car payment. and thats with my 20% at this place


----------



## all vinyl (Apr 2, 2004)

john5mt said:


> i just use the stronghold suspenders with my 7 bag framer. THat way if i the suspenders are hurting me i can cinch up the belt or visa versa. Really comfortable that way. I sometimes just loosen the belt and let the weight hang soley on the shoulders and you cant tell its not a beltless system.


I did the same thing and have not looked back .:clap::thumbsup:


----------

